# Beef Jerky Marinade



## krirish (Apr 8, 2013)

I am going to make quite a bit of beef jerky as the kids and wife will be out of town but need a little help on the marinade. Is it my understanding that a good base to start with is equal parts of soy sauce and Worcestershire sauce and then whatever spices you want? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 8, 2013)

That is a good start but you can use whatever taste profile you like. I sometimes use K.C. Masterpiece carribean jerk marinade but have to add some heat. Throw in some crushed red pepper and/or cayenne pepper. Depends on how spicey you like it!

  Mike


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 9, 2013)

In the search box you can put jerky recipes and probably come up with many. Also just Googling will bring up hundreds. Use a cure, it's safer and allows for low and slow jerky making. Don't add smoke for at least an hour to allow the surface of the jerky to dry so the smoke adheres to it better plus the flavoe of the smoke will be better. 

Just a few available through search:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120917/basic-jerky-faq

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105990/my-first-beef-jerky-step-by-step-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108676/looking-for-good-teriyaki-jerky-recipe

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123470/first-attempt-at-beef-jerky-huge-success

http://beefjerkyrecipes.com/meat-type/beef-jerky-recipes/best-ever-beef-jerky-recipe/   (you do not need to sign in)


----------

